
Small Businesses Using Yahoo! Web Hosting Services Lose Sales on Cyber Monday - brett
http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS77610+29-Nov-2007+MW20071129
======
downer
This never would have happened if they had kept it written in Lisp.

